# Videos to iPhone



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

How do I transfer videos I took on my Iphone 5 to my IPad 2 I did it before , but can't remember how 
I did it.

Thanks


----------



## Rick Vonderbrink (Jan 2, 2014)

The simplest way is to sync the phone to a computer or iCloud, then to sync the iPad and select your video as one to move to the iPad.  

Failing that, both of those devices can use AirDrop, which enables you to transfer files over a wifi connection from one device to the other.


----------

